# San Diego -- Zipp 202, 303, or 404s?



## svt boost

Hey guys! Moving back to San Diego in 4 months, and I am going to treat myself to some new wheels. I want to get something fast and light, good for the flats and climbing. I was thinking 303s. Anyone have any opinions on the above in normal San Diego rides?

thanks!


----------



## Kristatos

If you don't have anything aero yet go with the 404s. They'll work fine in most parts of SD year around, except maybe a few days here and there. If you won't have other wheels - as in these will be your only wheels - go with 303s. The 202s seem to me like a product that exists just for the sake of it, like if Stone made a yellow fizzy beer.


----------



## AvantDale

I got 303 and 404's...get the 404's. They are a better all around wheel.


----------



## Cni2i

Tubulars correct? 

i am biased towards the 202s. Fantastic for climbing which I do a lot of but with a 32 mm depth not too bad on the straights and no issues with crosswinds. 
And although not much lighter than the 303s I just wanted to build the lightest bike possible. 

Now for an all around wheelset, I would say the 303s. Some aero benefits and still light enough for the hills. 

I am actually considering the 303s tubulars or the Enve 3.4 for my other bike.


----------



## svt boost

Nope--going clinchers. Easier to take care of and a lot the evidence currently points to minimal benefits. Leaning towards the 404's...


----------



## Special Eyes

I wasn't aware that a wheel builder would make a model more suited for one town more than another.


----------



## svt boost

Well, I live in Dallas currently. Flat and no hills. San Diego has big hills. Which is better for climbing routinely 303 or 404? 202's? Thanks for being productive in the discussion.


----------



## Kristatos

svt boost said:


> Well, I live in Dallas currently. Flat and no hills. San Diego has big hills. Which is better for climbing routinely 303 or 404? 202's? Thanks for being productive in the discussion.


It is true that SD is hilly and streaked with canyons - so there aren't many flat rides like there may be in Dallas. That said, a lot of the hills are shorter efforts, and often you carry speed from dropping down into a canyon to sprint up out of it, so I don't think you need a true "climbing wheel" for rides around here. 

Most of the strong rolleurs I see run wheels closer to the 404s, the grimpeurs run something like the 202 and the all-rounder types probably go with more of a compromise like the 303. I don't see anything like 808s except time trial type events. 

All aside, if matching your wheels to the local terrain is a primary concern you could hold off until you get out here and a few rides in under your belt.


----------



## svt boost

Kristatos,

Thanks for the advice; I lived in San Diego for 6 years before this 3 year stint in Dallas, but I have always been a runner (lifelong). Just got into biking over the last 18 months, and it is a ton of fun. Running in San Diego is really hilly--I just assumed biking would be the same. I will probably go with the 404's. I want to order them before we leave to save on the tax from wheelsmith.


----------



## atpjunkie

I'd choose less aero
many rides wind up with sections along the coast where you get hit with crosswinds
aero wheels and cross winds isn't my idea of fun, especially getting hit with a heavy gust during a 50 mph descent to the Pt Loma tidepools (BTDT)


----------



## Colnasty

I do most of my riding in hilly Los Angeles or on the flat coast or steep mountains in Santa Barbara. Probably very similar to SD. From buying some used bikes I ended up owning 303 tubulars and a 303 clincher set. If I could trade them for a 404 clincher and 202 tubular I would. If i could only have one wheel it would be the new carbon 303 clincher. Or Boras really. But who knows, I got tubeless Shamal Ultras on my new C59 in Oct and I have not taken them off the bike yet. Great all around wheel.

Both my Zipp wheelsets are a few years old now, but man those tubulars get up the hills! It really feels like a big difference in the climbs. I was surprised.


----------



## mando54

I have the 303's and find them to be a great all around wheel.


----------



## atpjunkie

I think the 303 is a good middle ground


----------



## kbwh

I'd get the Enve SES 3.4. Just to throw a spanner in the works.


----------

